Ask HN: What are your expectations for the next decade of tech? - krrishd
======
saeidhejazi
I believe in the next decade these technologies will be widely used:

\- Voice-based technologies, like voice assistants and whatnot \- Blockchain
\- Autonomous Vehicles

One of the industries that will keep growing in importance will definitely be
cybersecurity. With the rapid modernization of every industry and them moving
to the cloud, cybersecurity will be an evergrowing problem.

I also believe that alternate reality will be created based on the blockchain
and virtual reality. A world completely defined by human beings, creating
virtual jobs! I believe it will make an impact as big as social media, if not
more.

------
AnimalMuppet
We find that deep learning has limitations, and isn't going to get us to AGI.

Rust erodes C's share of programming to some degree, but remains smaller than
C by the end of the decade.

Surveillance technology becomes ubiquitous. In any city, you don't have
privacy outside your own home.

True self-driving cars are (still) just around the corner.

A breakthrough in EUV sources helps lithography, but we're still only at 3 nm
(nominal) feature size. Clock speed does not exceed 10 GHz.

That's mostly a list of what we think is the current trend that, in my view,
won't continue. I'm less clear on what new things will show up.

